# Where's the Doves



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

I swear living in northeastern Ohio all the Doves are gone by the 2nd week of season. I went on the opening day and saw allot of birds. I went the following week and saw about half the birds. Then I went this morning and not one single bird all morning. Once again it was on state dove fields. The private land I hunt is loaded with soy and will not be any good until they harvest if at all. I was just wondering if anyone else has seen this trend over the last few years?


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

The birds also educate to certain patterns & areas. We used to hunt primarily in the evenings after work & got discouraged. Went a couple mornings & it was crazy.
There is a major migration right now through our area (central Ohio) & the birds are everywhere......... maybe they're yours ??!!


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Opening evening I got multiple shots with no luck. saw 30 plus birds. Haven't seen a bird since then. freinds in Mansfield are slamming them though. I live in Lodi.


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

went out this past weekend with a friend that came down from michigan.we hunted to unplanted fields that had scattered weed patches.set up the mojo and about a dozen clip-ons on wire stakes i made.seen well over 200 birds on first morning hunt till about 9.went back out in the late afternoon and was able to finish out our limit.went out sun morning and had our limit by 830.seen twice as many on sunday.
with this cold spell coming they will start moving south and alot of the northern birds will start moving through.the ones that will be coming from north of ohio aren't educated yet and can be decoyed in fairly easy.
as soon as the farmers start taking crops off,this is a great time to hunt them in more productive feeding areas.this is also a great time to meet and greet the local farmers and obtain permisson.just be freindly and offer to help on ocassion.


----------



## quick draw mcgraw 15 (Feb 15, 2010)

when we were laying in our layout blinds for early season they were every where. we didnt shoot them to focused on the geese. but heading out saturday afternoon. and sunday to chase some dove'[email protected][email protected][email protected]


----------

